# off-leash horror stories



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

I just witnessed something pretty upsetting. I was walking Butterbean in Forsyth Park. Some people were hanging out there with a dog of some large breed I didn't recognize. Apparently, they had a food dish for him. Well, some other guy cruised through with two monster pit-bulls off the leash, they went for the food, and things got really ugly right away. The men were screaming and desperately trying to separate the dogs, which fortunately they finally did. Once the guy got his pits some distance away, he started muzzling and leashing them. I picked up Butterbean, and went over to yell at him, "What the F--- is wrong with you, running around with those things off the leash?!" He gave me a stupid look and said, "What are you talking about?" I pointed back to where the fight happened and said, "If I had my phone, I would have called the cops!" He just shook his head and went on his way. So did I. 

In other news, there's a guy in my neighborhood who was always letting his Boston terrier run around off-leash. One time it ran at Butterbean so aggressively I immediately scooped her up, just in case. He apologized, and I said, "Yeah, they're not remote-controlled, are they? That's why we have leashes." Well, guess whose little face is now plastered all over telephone poles on LOST DOG signs? Yes, that Boston terrier. Irresponsible pet ownership truly infuriates me.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree. Off leash dogs are a huge pet peeve of mine. If your dog isn't safely contained, it's a danger to itself and others. Even taking people like you, me and so many others that follow leash laws out of the equation, loose dogs could get hit my a car, get stolen, or go missing. Why would anyone want to risk it? And if you know your dog is aggressive, why is it not safely leashed (and muzzled if necessary)? It's irresponsible. 

Toby is friendly and he doesn't understand that some dogs don't like him. He wants to be their friend. One time, an aggressive dog, some kind of mix, was running toward us off leash. I only noticed because Toby stopped walking, turned around, and started wagging his tail and play bowing. Thank goodness I was able to pick him up and the dog wasn't human aggressive. But he sure wanted to get to my chi. 

Anyhow, responsible pet owners need to protect their dog and others by leashing them if they are not safely contained behind a fence. 

On another note, where ya been? It's been a while! How are you and Butter Bean? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Having a dog offleash doesn't make you irresponsible, it's having a dog offleash with no recall or aggressive that is.

It's different here in the UK though, walking your dog in suitable places offlead is very much the norm and it's also common courtesy to reattach the lead when another owner/dog approaches.
Though of course there is always numpties where problems happen, but you just have to be careful and aware.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

heartagram said:


> Having a dog offleash doesn't make you irresponsible, it's having a dog offleash with no recall or aggressive that is.


It does when there are leash laws, as there are throughout the USA. It is illegal where I live to walk a dog off lead. Unfortunately I've seen one too many "friendly dogs" fighting off lead so no one can catch them so now my theory is if they aren't fenced they need to be leashed. 

Even if my dog had perfect recall, it's still a dog with instincts. So maybe it's friendly, but what if it wanders off? 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Owners who walk their dogs without leashes in my neighbourhood are my biggest pet peeve!! There is only one guy, with two border collies, who isn't a problem. His collies follow him around and don't care what other dogs or people are around, they won't leave his side. Everyone else's dogs need to be on a leash and FOR THE DOG'S OWN SAFETY! There's a wiener dog who will bolt across the street if he sees another dog and there are a couple of pretty intimidating dogs who don't respect anyone's personal space. I have to pick up Odie all the time because there's a dog bounding towards us that we don't know. 

When we go to off leash hiking sites, then I expect dogs to come running up, but not just out of the front door.


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

heartagram said:


> Having a dog offleash doesn't make you irresponsible, it's having a dog offleash with no recall or aggressive that is.
> 
> It's different here in the UK though, walking your dog in suitable places offlead is very much the norm and it's also common courtesy to reattach the lead when another owner/dog approaches.


Are you talking about a mostly rural environment? Then sure, why not. But I live in a downtown area with lots of traffic, people, and other dogs, and I think it absolutely is irresponsible to walk a dog off-leash in such an environment. And I've encountered a few too many owners who have underestimated their dogs' aggression and/or overestimated their recall.



pupluv168 said:


> On another note, where ya been? It's been a while! How are you and Butter Bean?


Sorry, I haven't meant to be a stranger! My online activity tends to be sporadic. Butterbean and I are great. I hope everyone here is, too!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> When we go to off leash hiking sites, then I expect dogs to come running up, but not just out of the front door.


I totally agree. I just had to threaten to break our lease agreement for property management not enforcing the leash rule. They finally started enforcing it and I made some dog owners angry because they know I was the one who complained. I was constantly having to pick Jaxx up because there was a dog chasing after him off leash. 
We have several neighbors that thought because their dog was a small to medium sized dog they didn't need a leash. Jaxx is the smallest dog in the complex but he is on a leash all the time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I totally agree. I just had to threaten to break our lease agreement for property management not enforcing the leash rule. They finally started enforcing it and I made some dog owners angry because they know I was the one who complained. I was constantly having to pick Jaxx up because there was a dog chasing after him off leash.
> We have several neighbors that thought because their dog was a small to medium sized dog they didn't need a leash. Jaxx is the smallest dog in the complex but he is on a leash all the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


See, that's what I don't get. If your dog is a smaller breed, wouldn't you WANT them on a leash? Some dogs are so friendly, they'll run up to any other dog. I honestly think that some people just don't care. My Mom had a smaller dog when she was younger who had its neck broken by a neighbour dog. It only takes one second!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> See, that's what I don't get. If your dog is a smaller breed, wouldn't you WANT them on a leash? Some dogs are so friendly, they'll run up to any other dog. I honestly think that some people just don't care. My Mom had a smaller dog when she was younger who had its neck broken by a neighbour dog. It only takes one second!


Exactly! I know Toby gets so excited when he sees other dogs that he tries to run up to them, most of his training goes out the window. His leash keeps him safe, too. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't understand why people don't want to keep their dog safe! 

Twenty-five years ago when I took my first dog training class, the first thing they taught us was that no matter how well trained they are, when they see something they really want, they're gone! And you can't stop them! I sincerely believe it! 

I even take Angel out in the yard on a leash to do his business! When he plays with Susie, I am always terrified that somehow he will get out of the fence!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't understand some people either, they are so wreckless. Those pits could have went after a child that was eating something. Dog should always be on a leash when out in public.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Exactly! I know Toby gets so excited when he sees other dogs that he tries to run up to them, most of his training goes out the window. His leash keeps him safe, too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Jaxx is the same way. He thinks all dogs no matter their size want to play with him.

This afternoon when we were out on a walk we saw a young girl walking a dog and texting on a cell phone. I didn't know the dog so my first reaction was to bring Jaxx's leash in close to me. It is a good thing I did because the girl wasn't paying attention and the dog pulled her so hard trying to get at Jaxx that he pulled her to the ground. The dog acted aggressive but it was a dog that was less than 20 pounds. I felt bad the girl fell on the ground but I was glad she had her dog on a leash because the way the dog was barking and lunging he was not happy to see Jaxx.
I have had to use Jaxx's leash before to pick Jaxx up fast when I thought he was in danger. Jaxx wears a harness so that if there is a situation I can pick him up fast without hurting him. His leash is a way for me to keep him safe in a variety of ways.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I get so angry at people who walk their dogs off leash in areas where there are leash laws!!! It just makes me so angry. It is always the people with the aggressive and/or misbehaved dogs too. Even if the dog is friendly people should be able to enjoy their parks without dogs jumping on them.

It is a different story if you are in an area that does not have a leash law- people there expect and are prepared for off leash dogs- but at the local city park, come on! I never walk Kerri off leash because she is so small and I worry about predators but when we are out in the middle of nowhere on BLM land where there is no leash law I let my well behaved bigger dog off leash if it is not rattlesnake season. But around the neighborhood I never would, or on a designated trail at a park I even keep him on leash. People make me so mad.


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

Last week, I was walking Butterbean in a different park, and a young woman had a dog off-leash that was some fluffy little toy breed. It approached another woman who was walking by. It looked friendly and harmless to me, but the woman grew agitated, yelled for it to get away from her, and then SWUNG HER PURSE at it! I don't by any means think that was an appropriate reaction; I'm just saying, you really never know what trouble your dog might encounter if you let it wander off-leash amid traffic, strange people, and other dogs.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> It does when there are leash laws, as there are throughout the USA. It is illegal where I live to walk a dog off lead. Unfortunately I've seen one too many "friendly dogs" fighting off lead so no one can catch them so now my theory is if they aren't fenced they need to be leashed.
> 
> Even if my dog had perfect recall, it's still a dog with instincts. So maybe it's friendly, but what if it wanders off?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I did say suitable places, obviously those with leash laws aren't those places or downtown.
If your dog wanders off or bolts for the nearest dog then they don't have a "perfect" recall, training a recall needs to be proofed against dogs and various other distractions it isn't just a case of calling their name and hoping they come back.

It's ssilly to tar those who walk their dogs offleash under all the same brush as irresponsible, how do you expect those to work with gun dogs on a leash for example?
Obviously situations vary and not all dogs should be offlead, plently of numpties about but I do despair on this forum when people put dogs in prams and find that acceptable, yet find even trained dogs offleash bad ownership


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

heartagram said:


> I did say suitable places, obviously those with leash laws aren't those places or downtown.
> If your dog wanders off or bolts for the nearest dog then they don't have a "perfect" recall, training a recall needs to be proofed against dogs and various other distractions it isn't just a case of calling their name and hoping they come back.
> 
> It's ssilly to tar those who walk their dogs offleash under all the same brush as irresponsible, how do you expect those to work with gun dogs on a leash for example?
> Obviously situations vary and not all dogs should be offlead, plently of numpties about but I do despair on this forum when people put dogs in prams and find that acceptable, yet find even trained dogs offleash bad ownership


I agree. In appropriate places I'm sure many people responsibly have dogs off lead. However, I live in a city and I know that the OP does as well. I guess I was speaking about city living, since that is all I know. I also know that personally I wouldn't walk my dog off leash because I don't think any dog has perfect recall. Toby is perfect 98% of the time but I don't want to risk that 2%. But I don't have a problem with people that are 100% confident in their dogs and are in appropriate places. I guess I thought it was implied I meant in the city. Sorry. I think we are really saying the same thing. It is irresponsible to have a dog off leash in populated areas with leash laws but if you are in an area without leash laws and have taught your dog well, that's fine. I think we are just talking about different sides of the same coin. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I agree. In appropriate places I'm sure many people responsibly have dogs off lead. However, I live in a city and I know that the OP does as well. I guess I was speaking about city living, since that is all I know. I also know that personally I wouldn't walk my dog off leash because I don't think any dog has perfect recall. Toby is perfect 98% of the time but I don't want to risk that 2%. But I don't have a problem with people that are 100% confident in their dogs and are in appropriate places. I guess I thought it was implied I meant in the city. Sorry. I think we are really saying the same thing. It is irresponsible to have a dog off leash in populated areas with leash laws but if you are in an area without leash laws and have taught your dog well, that's fine. I think we are just talking about different sides of the same coin.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes and for those of us in areas where there is wildlife, recall means nothing. You can't test your dog's recall in a situation with a bear, coyote or cougar before it happens. I need to know that I can yank Odie close and grab her if I need to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

Leash laws or not. A dog off a lead in a public place is a dog not kept under control. I have 2 small dogs and 1 toy dog. I've had to resort to walking them individually because I'm terrified of meeting an aggressive dog off lead. I can pick one up and turn away but not 3 and I would be devastated if they were attacked and injured or worse. I simply don't take the chance. All due to other irresponsible, selfish, inconsiderate dog owners..:foxes15:


----------

